# Pill affective for hormonal dependent IBS?



## H. Lacey (Feb 17, 2005)

ok, so i've figured out that my IBS gets a hell of a lot worse around the time of my period (probably like most women), and i was wondering whether going on the pill has helped anyone on here? because i'm sort of hoping for this miracle cure thats not going to happen but i was wondering how IBS affects anyone around the time of the month? and what i can do to help myself around that time because the pain gets loads worse and i get D if i even eat anything substantial (i.e. more than just a sandwich at a time).ThanksH


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

hello!one type of pill made my ibs worse, another didnt do much harm but some... lactose in tablets i think. Sop i wnet on the shot (contraceptive injection) been on that 9months my IBS improved, not that many bad days, dont get my wrong i still have to watch what i eat and such but my problem is it gave me acne, i never really had spots before so im going back on the pill... i ithnk







it helps me though and a fair few others


----------



## 20802 (Apr 3, 2005)

hello friend,i too have a really hard time with ibs around my moon cycle. something that has really helped both my ibs and pms symptoms has been evening primrose oil. its fabulous for balancing hormone levels and keeps me calm around my moon, and apparently also helps aid digestion. good luck!


----------



## 16300 (Jun 20, 2005)

I had horrible IBS-D both times I was on the pill. Once I was off it almost completely cleared up. I still have some problems butnot nearly like I used to. I can actually go places now.....and not be totally paranoid. Imodium takes care of most of the remaining problems.


----------

